# Test prop with Masteron



## OlderNCautious (Oct 12, 2010)

I've done a couple of light cycles but I'm getting more informed (and bolder) so here goes.

I'm 46, 6 foot, 210 with about 15% bf
I have shoulder issues so I'm not hitting it extremely hard. I'm training to run a 1/2 marathon in December (my 5th but it's been awhile) so I think test/mast will be a good stack. (gonna maybe do a Deca/test cycle in 2011 after my shoulder heals some to start adding mass and continue the shoulder rehab)

Waiting on my order but here's what's coming.

6 bottles of Test prop.
6 bottles of Masteron 100
90 20mg tabs Nolva, but I'm thinking about some HCG also.

I was thinking of 500 test per week with 300 mast for 12 weeks for an even cycle. (I'll have some mast left over) with Nolva and possibly HCG PCT.

BUT....I was wondering if I should either go heavier on the test on a shorter cycle, or step up the test as I go. OR.....go for a couple weeks longer at 400 test per week.

I'm gonna probably go with Mon, Wed, Frid, and Sat injections.

I'm not trying to bulk up on this cycle just some nice lean mass, drop the bf% some, and finish my race strong. This will be the heaviest testosterone I've done I've only played around with other cycles. I manage a lot of people so I don't want to have too drastic of a body change.

Thanks for the advice bros. Loving the forum.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 12, 2010)

Honestly, you're not lean enough for the masteron yet.  You won't get anything from it and thus it will be wasted.  You'll want to START using it when you're at 10% or less.

The test injections should be ED or EOD, don't dose it the way you have laid out unless you want unstable and flucuating hormone levels.  ED is best in my opinion.

Your diet is the key to change.  I've said it a thousand and one times now, DIET will get you further than 3g of gear.  DIET controls everything.  DIET will make or break your goals.  DIET is better than anything.

DIET, then training, then cardio THEN AAS.  IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

i 2nd what ct said, also if you plan to take test p, make sure you take an ai with it, but i know you are not going to listen, so up your dosage of masteron to 400mg or 500mg per week.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 12, 2010)

CT said:


> Honestly, you're not lean enough for the masteron yet.  You won't get anything from it and thus it will be wasted.  You'll want to START using it when you're at 10% or less.



+1 Mast really only works when you are in the single digits.  Great stuff for the summer.



/V


----------



## OlderNCautious (Oct 12, 2010)

Not sure how to quote in a reply (it wouldn't let me check the box), but SUPERFLY, why would you assume I would ask for advice in a post but not take it into consideration? I'm here for advice not to toot my own horn about how fucking smart I am.

Thanks for the advice CT. I'll hold off till I drop some more weight. I have plenty of pins so I'll go every day when I start. 

I just started an ECA stack so I'll wait a bit. I will say that I've heard Mast will negate the need for an ai so how bout a suggestion for which one, and one for PCT? I've read plenty of threads before I posted and some of the info seems contradictory at times.

Thanks again for the help

(I figured out how to quote BTW)


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

OlderNCautious said:


> Not sure how to quote in a reply (it wouldn't let me check the box), but SUPERFLY, why would you assume I would ask for advice in a post but not take it into consideration? I'm here for advice not to toot my own horn about how fucking smart I am.
> 
> Thanks for the advice CT. I'll hold off till I drop some more weight. I have plenty of pins so I'll go every day when I start.
> 
> ...



easy dude with the language, you must 21 or a total ass with little man syndrome. you telling me that you are just going to "do all that research, and buy all that gear and not take it?"  brother either you have lots of self control,or you are just fooling yourself, but wait.. calling someone the f word show how much self control you do have, you chose.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 13, 2010)

OlderNCautious said:


> Not sure how to quote in a reply (it wouldn't let me check the box), but SUPERFLY, why would you assume I would ask for advice in a post but not take it into consideration? I'm here for advice not to toot my own horn about how fucking smart I am.
> 
> Thanks for the advice CT. I'll hold off till I drop some more weight. I have plenty of pins so I'll go every day when I start.
> 
> ...


 
ECA is a great choice you will notice results very quickly.  Masteron doesn't ammortize to estrogen but that doesn't mean you don't need an A/I for the test.  Use aromasin.  If you're using just test prop then do your PCT as follows:

500ius HCG EW, two days after last test injection use 2500ius HCG for 2 days.  Clomid 100/50/50/50, aromasin 12.5mg eod for two weeks and then 12.5mg e3d for the next two weeks.


----------



## OlderNCautious (Oct 13, 2010)

SUPERFLY.  My apologies.  Slight overreaction.


----------



## OlderNCautious (Oct 13, 2010)

CT said:


> ECA is a great choice you will notice results very quickly. Masteron doesn't ammortize to estrogen but that doesn't mean you don't need an A/I for the test. Use aromasin. If you're using just test prop then do your PCT as follows:
> 
> 500ius HCG EW, two days after last test injection use 2500ius HCG for 2 days. Clomid 100/50/50/50, aromasin 12.5mg eod for two weeks and then 12.5mg e3d for the next two weeks.


 
Ordered. Dang I gotta wait some more now.

So here it goes. Test prop and Mast EOD 150 for both. (11.5 weeks---comes out to 525ml per week for both)
Aromasin ED 25mg throughout entire cycle
HCG 500ius EW on cycle (beginning 1st or 7th day?) 

PCT
HCG. Two days after last injection 2500ius for two days in a row? 
Clomid 100mg ED for 1 week, 50mg ED for 3 weeks. (Start 2 days after last injection also?)
Aromasin. 12.5mg eod 2 weeks and then e3d for two more weeks.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 13, 2010)

OlderNCautious said:


> Ordered. Dang I gotta wait some more now.
> 
> So here it goes. Test prop and Mast EOD 150 for both. (11.5 weeks---comes out to 525ml per week for both)
> Aromasin ED 25mg throughout entire cycle
> ...


 

So you are running this or you're waiting to run it?  

The aromasin is a hard thing to really nail down, everyone is different and the dose will vary from person to person, but if you notice a decrease in libido, painful joints or just overall negative mood you need to drop the dose.  You do need SOME estrogen in your body, you want to keep it at a certain level and make sure it doesn't get too high or too low.  It takes time to figure it out and with experience you'll know exactly what to do and when.

I would use the HCG on a day you don't inject the test, around day 4-7 would be fine.  You're correct with your PCT question, this will help jumpstart everything for your recovery.

Clomid question is correct also, as is the aromasin.


----------



## OlderNCautious (Oct 13, 2010)

CT said:


> So you are running this or you're waiting to run it?
> 
> The aromasin is a hard thing to really nail down, everyone is different and the dose will vary from person to person, but if you notice a decrease in libido, painful joints or just overall negative mood you need to drop the dose. You do need SOME estrogen in your body, you want to keep it at a certain level and make sure it doesn't get too high or too low. It takes time to figure it out and with experience you'll know exactly what to do and when.
> 
> ...


 
All are on order (2 separate orders) I haven't started it yet. 1st order also has 90 tabs Nolva 20mg though. I've heard Nolva has some advantages over Clomid. This certainly won't be my last cycle though and I can use it on a later cycle or use it on this cycle (during the cycle not PCT) instead of the Aromasin. 

Prob better to make me wait another couple weeks I can drop some more weight also.


----------



## OlderNCautious (Oct 23, 2010)

CT said:


> 500ius HCG EW, two days after last test injection use 2500ius HCG for 2 days. Clomid 100/50/50/50, aromasin 12.5mg eod for two weeks and then 12.5mg e3d for the next two weeks.


 
I just received my HCG, Clomid, and Aromasin for my cycle and I'm ready to get started in a couple weeks.

Isn't HCG supposed to be a powder mixed with bacteriostatic water? The vials I received say "HIGHLY PURIFIED CHORIONIC GONADOTROPHIN." It also says "Each ml containns 5000iu, and to store between 2 and 8 degrees celcius."

I'm putting it in the fridge and assuming it's premixed. I bought it from a banner sponsor here and submitted a ticket/question to them too.


----------

